# New van leaking with 20+ other faults



## 2cats1dog (Aug 2, 2010)

Hi, I,m new to MHF. Got a new autotrail cherokee in March. Having loads of problems, there is a waste water leak that comes out at the back of van on both sides and when moved it comes out over front wheel running gear.The water is running between the floor and floor covering and then the chassis of van (dealer has not got a clue) T.V monitor turns off and on (dealer says trapped wire behind units) Duff GRP panel on offside of van. (you can see daylight thorough parts of panel). In total there are over 20 defects/faults to this heap of SxxT
Told dealer we are rejecting as not fit and consequential damage from waste water problem.
Anyone had similar problems or could help in anyway.
By the way the dealer is the biggest retailer on the A1


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

By the sound of it you should seriously consider rejecting it, Alan.


----------



## b2tus (Sep 7, 2009)

Sadly yet another reason why we would never consider buying a brand new M/H.

Sounds a bit selfish but after all the problems we hear on here, we would rather let others suffer the "buggeration" factor and buy s/hand when the problems have been resolved.

Hope you manage to get the situation settled to your satisfaction as these M/Homes are far too expensive for "certain" dealers to simply adopt the ostrich posture.

Good luck.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Just reject it, looks like the only way.  

steve


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

During several recent rallies all I seem to hear is talk of problems with new vans !! Not just Autotrail but others, Yes Including German models.....
I would like to buy a new van but at present it's better the devil you know.. My 2005 Apache 700 still fits the bill...

Hope it does'nt put you off motorhoming...


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

This is outrageous, time & time again we read these tales on here.
There must be absolutely no quality control by the builders, I know the dealer is supposed to check it out but they can't see behind equipment after assembly where the builder could at each stage.
I know people have said reject it but has anyone actually done this?
I imagine that to be a real headache with solicitors and time and who know's what involved.
I do hope your dealer try's to sort it out quickly for you.


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

b2tus said:


> Sounds a bit selfish but after all the problems we hear on here, we would rather let others suffer the "buggeration" factor and buy s/hand when the problems have been resolved.
> 
> .


That's assuming that they have been and that the first owner has not just given up and got rid! 

Harvey


----------



## Poppydoodles (Jun 7, 2010)

bigbazza said:


> I know people have said reject it but has anyone actually done this?
> I imagine that to be a real headache with solicitors and time and who know's what involved


We have just done this but then again it was with a reputable company who care about after sales - got our full refund after many faults reported and this was with a used MH.

I would definitely reject the goods but remember there is a timescale for "Acceptance of goods" so do it sooner than later.

Sale of Goods Act 1979 - Not Fit For Purpose.

Pm if you need any help.


----------



## rogerandsandra (Jul 27, 2006)

Hiya

I have sent you a PM.

Sandra


----------

